# Trip Cancel Insurance for Hurricane



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

Does anyone know if a trip cancel policy that will cover the nonrefundable carter if a hurricane is involved. Contacted several companies and they all have about four reasons why it would not be covered. The charter company's coverage is somewhat lacking to be nice. There has to be a company out there that specializes in this type of coverage?


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

tb1:
I've been using TripInsuranceStore.com for awhile.........excellent service even though their website is so busy..........staff is very responsive

I researched it more than a few years ago & picked Travel Safe trip insurance. They have very good weather language in their policy(s).

Honestly, I moved away from hurricane prone months since weather was so unstable that good sailing days were too unpredictable.
Recently, my concerns have been health of parents, etc.

I definitely agree that the policies that Moorings, Sunsail & others sell are narrow at best............plus I do not like to mix my charter co (or hotel, airline, etc) with my insurance co.

So give those folks a call or send an e-mail - tell them what you are trying to protect & what "risks" concern you .........then they will guide you toward best co.

Also note that buying the policy very close to your initial deposit is key to have the broadest coverage ie; will waive pre-existing conditions


----------

